# Car parks in France



## kenj (Sep 30, 2017)

Apparently in France the carparks funny things going on.
Never been but just heard some folk are being robbed  I do not go to France anyone know what’s going on?


----------



## kenj (Sep 30, 2017)

Not what I was told people waken up to find all there contents outside even the dog on its bed?


----------



## kenj (Sep 30, 2017)

I was saying what I was told this morning. If it was my dog it would be sacked walk by my motorhome and she is there I also said I do not go to France and the person that told me lives in France and often stops there on there way home from the U.K


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 30, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Gas attacks , rumours are that the KGB are involved :danger::danger::danger:




My great granddad was gassed in France and it wasn't the KGB. It was some other johnny  foreigners.


----------



## John H (Sep 30, 2017)

In France at the moment. Car parks we have used are as safe as they always are. The only sign of robberies were on a campsite on the Med where a notice informed people to look after their bikes because of a spate of recent thefts. I'd far rather stop on a French car park than an English one


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 30, 2017)

We have just come back from France and not had any problems or heard anything, and always feel safer in France than the uk


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 30, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> My great granddad was gassed in France and it wasn't the KGB. It was some other johnny  foreigners.





Their decendants invaded this aire at fekking 2am this morning, noisy barstewards   :mad2:


----------



## Caz (Sep 30, 2017)

Recently back from a 3 week tour of France and I didn't hear about any robberies over there.


----------



## rockape (Sep 30, 2017)

***** said:


> Well, if the person lives in France they should know better, as France is one of the safest Countries to M/H in.
> Obviously certain places can be exceptions, just like here, good and bad places, but on the whole, a person can certainly relax in France!:wave:


I have to say that I feel more at home in France than I do  in most places, 
I wonder why people read into things that , to me, are not relevant.
I would be more worried in the UK.
I believe that is the reason the French drink


----------



## lefty107 (Sep 30, 2017)

*Aires in France*

Out of Portsmouth to caen Sunday morning for a little wander around the D Day beaches for 10 days. Nice to see most of you rate its safety. Probably just common sense. If you see a camp made of corregated sheets and plastic probably not a registered site so don't stay overnight. Anyone reccomend any sites or any sites to avoid. Not travelling much just arromanches,Bayeux areas for my first trip over to try out my left hooker on home ground.


----------



## alcam (Sep 30, 2017)

kenj said:


> Apparently in France the carparks funny things going on.
> Never been but just heard some folk are being robbed  I do not go to France anyone know what’s going on?



Are you for real ?


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Sep 30, 2017)

lefty107 said:


> Out of Portsmouth to caen Sunday morning for a little wander around the D Day beaches for 10 days. Nice to see most of you rate its safety. Probably just common sense. If you see a camp made of corregated sheets and plastic probably not a registered site so don't stay overnight. Anyone reccomend any sites or any sites to avoid. Not travelling much just arromanches,Bayeux areas for my first trip over to try out my left hooker on home ground.



Great, go to Arromanches top site car park €6 for 24 hours on top of cliff car park, spectacular views, see the 360degree cinema you'll be gob smacked, steep walk down to town, and beech and harbour, 1km the other way great seafood shack for lovely oystres and mussells and loads more sea food, we have just returned from there, had a great time, enjoy.

:cheers::cheers::have fun::camper:


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 30, 2017)

lefty107 said:


> Out of Portsmouth to caen Sunday morning for a little wander around the D Day beaches for 10 days. Nice to see most of you rate its safety. Probably just common sense. If you see a camp made of corregated sheets and plastic probably not a registered site so don't stay overnight. Anyone reccomend any sites or any sites to avoid. Not travelling much just arromanches,Bayeux areas for my first trip over to try out my left hooker on home ground.



Bayeux is a beautiful little place.  If you have a large van i would not try to park too close to the town centre though... its tight medieval streets are interesting !!!  The cathedral is lovely also.


----------



## The laird (Sep 30, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Bayeux is a beautiful little place.  If you have a large van i would not try to park too close to the town centre though... its tight medieval streets are interesting !!!  The cathedral is lovely also.



Some nice wee bars and boulangeries mmmmmmmmm!
Tapestry twice once years back with the kids and a few years back the mrs n me only amazing imho


----------



## alcam (Oct 1, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Bayeux is a beautiful little place.  If you have a large van i would not try to park too close to the town centre though... its tight medieval streets are interesting !!!  The cathedral is lovely also.


 You can park in the town centre car park next to where the saturday morning market takes place . Huge car park


----------



## Compo (Oct 1, 2017)

*bateux*

travelled into town with a 8.7mtr mh towing a 4 mtr trailer streets VERY TIGHT for me nearly got stuck I think the huge car park has a 5or 6 mrt length restriction .plenty of room for me at aire next to d day museum just a few eoros per night short walk into town centre


----------



## Tbear (Oct 1, 2017)

My wife tells me that they have a system which blocks your keyfob from working. While you are distracted they rob you. Seems it was happening in our local shopping centre in UK.

Richard


----------



## alcam (Oct 1, 2017)

Compo said:


> travelled into town with a 8.7mtr mh towing a 4 mtr trailer streets VERY TIGHT for me nearly got stuck I think the huge car park has a 5or 6 mrt length restriction .plenty of room for me at aire next to d day museum just a few eoros per night short walk into town centre



Yes I would find it tight driving that on the M6 ! Doing well to find a place so central .
Don't remember any restrictions on the main car park


----------



## Micky (Oct 1, 2017)

*I am here now,live*



***** said:


> All, I will say, is that the "some folk" are talking crap!:sucks:


Dont think thats correct,not seen or heard anything .2nd time this year,all clear as far as i can tell.micky


----------



## kenj (Oct 1, 2017)

Just saying what I was told by a English chap that lives in France comes over to the UK and on his way back home came across this in a car park I did not mention gas I do not go to France and someone has started this rumour did not see it first hand but a few have come back of the same rumour I was told.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 1, 2017)

kenj said:


> Just saying what I was told by a English chap that lives in France comes over to the UK and on his way back home came across this in a car park I did not mention gas I do not go to France and someone has started this rumour did not see it first hand but a few have come back of the same rumour I was told.



I can understand your concerns.
Look up, using the search function, to check  how many of us have reported having been Robbed in France.Check to see how many have reported thefts from other vans, while they were in France.
If you ever do go to France, make sure you never park anywhere other than a secure campsite.

Probably best if you stay inside  your van, all the time while you are there.
You can never be too careful.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Oct 1, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> I can understand your concerns.
> Look up, using the search function, to check  how many of us have reported having been Robbed in France.Check to see how many have reported thefts from other vans, while they were in France.
> If you ever do go to France, make sure you never park anywhere other than a secure campsite.
> 
> ...



:lol-049:


----------



## alcam (Oct 1, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> I can understand your concerns.
> Look up, using the search function, to check  how many of us have reported having been Robbed in France.Check to see how many have reported thefts from other vans, while they were in France.
> If you ever do go to France, make sure you never park anywhere other than a secure campsite.
> 
> ...



Indeed


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Oct 2, 2017)

I definitely would not go to France.
I've heard it's full of foriegners


----------



## Tony Lee (Oct 2, 2017)

kenj said:


> Not what I was told people waken up to find all there contents outside even the dog on its bed?



Yes Ken. Of course that happens nearly every day all over France. Obviously the easy fix is for motorhomers not to drink themselves into such a stupor that they don't wake up until noon the next day - and then have to figure out how they can BS their way through a successful insurance payout.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Oct 2, 2017)

yep, and half of the robberies are scams.  Amazing that folks keep everything in the front and get robbed whilst asleep - wallet, camera, tablets, maybe about 500 euro and the wifes wedding ring....oh and not forgetting that expensive sat nav.  Never heard a thing they claim....


----------



## jann (Oct 2, 2017)

Always feel safe in France.Here now in Baupame.Aire is next to Park,near town.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 2, 2017)

oldpolicehouse said:


> I definitely would not go to France.
> I've heard it's full of foriegners



It would be a better place if more of them made some little effort to learn English.


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 2, 2017)

It would probably be an even better place if the Brits stayed away. Better still if the Germans, Belgians, Dutchmen, Italians and Spanish bypassed it as well.


----------



## bigsparks (Oct 5, 2017)

*aire france*

hi all ,  what a thing to read my ferry saterday going for second pub crawl round france this year,
only I  never stopped was anywhere near calais  went flat out out of calais area,never needed the baseball bat under seat
remember the polish van that got a tree across road i was 2hour behind him 

it so geared up for motor homes i felt OK in the aires park//  But In the " laval "car park aires did collect a 22 bullet hole in my door  
still think it was a wild miss , as the place full of rats and the kids having pot shots at em


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 5, 2017)

bigsparks said:


> hi all ,  what a thing to read my ferry saterday going for second pub crawl round france this year,
> only I  never stopped was anywhere near calais  went flat out out of calais area,never needed the baseball bat under seat
> remember the polish van that got a tree across road i was 2hour behind him
> 
> ...



We met a couple who had fled France, pursued by a massive swarm of killer bees.

They  said they had shook the swarm off on the outskirts of San Sebastian, but realised they'd left their two children behind, in St Jean de Luz.
Alas when they turned back to find them... The police told them that the poor kids had been eaten by cannibals.
Nice couple, he had a wooden leg and played the bagpipes, she was a snake charmer, with two glass eyes.

Anyone met them.. ?
 They said they were sticking to Spain, from then on.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 5, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> she was a snake charmer, with two glass eyes.
> 
> Anyone met them.. ?
> .


I think we met them in a bar, she tried to charm my python then rolled her eyes at me, I just rolled them back


----------

